# Fromm feeding amount



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all, 

So I know this varies dog to dog, but I was wondering for those that have feed Fromm and some other brands like Acana, Go!, TOTW, etc. Has your experience been that you need to feed more Fromm than the others. I ask because the feeding guidelines on their site seem a lot higher than some of the other foods. Now feeding guidelines are tough because you never know how active the company assumes your dog will be, etc. So I was looking for real world experience on how much Fromm people needed to feed compared with other premium brands.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not sure this will be helpful to you, for me, the package instructions are fairly spot on. But I have one adult dog at 6 lb and a puppy at 4 lb. I feed for the 5 lb range. I'd imagine as dogs get bigger that number might skew a bit more heh


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

IME I have to feed less than the suggested amounts or the girls get portly.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I feed less Fromm and other grain free foods than I did when I fed grain inclusive foods.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't really change my feeding amounts too much. Fromm doesn't seem any different than the others I've fed. He is 16lbs and typically gets 2/3 cup of kibble per day... unless he's had less exercise and/or add canned foods and extra treats, etc, he'll get 1/2 cup of kibble per day.

I just feed accordingly, I mean if he's still acting starving or whatever, I'll give him some more but he's not overweight at all so I don't think it's a big deal doing that.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I stick with the same amount of cups/day with any food I switch to and adjust based on what my dog looks like. Since he has pretty much only eaten high quality dog foods for the last 3 years, I haven't had to switch it up the amount at all. He gets 1 cup twice a day (50lb dog) and if we aren't doing a whole lot of activities (winter, laziness) he gets 3/4 cup twice a day.


----------



## chelseypoo (Nov 2, 2012)

I use to feed Fromm Pork and Applesauce formula (a formula that contains grains) and Chelsey would get 1/2 c PER day. She is 9 lbs and 1/2 c per day was perfect for her.


----------



## Cur (Aug 8, 2012)

We've been following their guidelines from their website for Guinness, our 6 month old Bullmastiff. Seems to be pretty spot on so far. He's growing up nice and lean and seems to be inline with growth of similar bully's his age.


----------

